# Could use some advice



## Estavia (Jan 28, 2014)

So, I have discovered paracord to be one of the coolest things on Earth, quite literally. I have been working with it doing dog leashes for awhile but there is something thing I have not been able to get a handle on and I really hope someone can help me out.

I just can't seem to attach an O-ring (or a send snap hook) to the _end_ of a leash without it looking...just horrible to say the least. I don't know if my dumb fingers have just gotten used to doing it the wrong way or what, but I just can't make heads or tails of it. What I am looking at doing is making the handle adjustable like a slip-lead, so the handle doesn't come off over the hand, but as I said before, I can't figure it out. I have only seen one other leash like it on a website.

http://www.survivalstraps.com/pets/paracord-dog-leash.html

It's driving me nuts! Is there anyone that can help me out with some advice on where to start?

Thanks!

EDIT: I forgot to mention that I am using cobra knots.


----------



## DaBigKahuna (Jan 4, 2014)

Welcome to The Paracord Forum.

How about some pics so we can see what you're doing?


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! Have you tried tying a Chinese button knot a.k.a Diamond knot to attach the O-ring to the leash to form the handle?


----------



## Estavia (Jan 28, 2014)

I have not tried a diamond stitch actually. I have found a way to do it that works pretty well, but I have to add a king cobra stitch by the snap hook. It doesn't look as sleek as the one I saw but it serves the purpose of securing everything. I will try and get pictures up, but as a busy mom, I don't get nearly as much time as I would like for my hobby.


----------



## HardcoreSlot (Jul 19, 2013)

have you tried leaving the tag ends of your center strands really long and just weaving them in under the cobra? 

Does that make sense?


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

HardcoreSlot said:


> have you tried leaving the tag ends of your center strands really long and just weaving them in under the cobra?
> 
> Does that make sense?


Personally I wouldn't try this for a leash. I would be scared of the ends working themselves loose with all the tugging and pulling. 
Plus it all depends on how tight the knots are and how well someone can tuck the ends into the knots. 
The proper way without loosening the knots to much is with the paracord fids and/or with a pair of hemostats (which is becoming my preferred method)


----------



## brad (Feb 15, 2014)

I made a website for it, currently out of stock on bracelets, it's been up one week exactly, made three hundred bucks. theparacordparadise.webs.com


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## brad (Feb 15, 2014)

It's a good business, try googling new designs or download paracord styles on your phone 


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## brad (Feb 15, 2014)

Because maybe a knew knot will change your luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Welcome Brad to the forum! Brad you only make two styles of bracelets and your sold out? That's pretty good!


----------



## brad (Feb 15, 2014)

Actually I make 7 designs, just king cobra costs more. Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh ok. I asked because I only saw to listed on your site.


----------

